# Best buckles



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

burton doubletake ratchets for me.

edit: since you're a dirty dirty skier, you probably don't know what I'm talking about, so I'll make it easier for you since I'm not like lindsey vonn

http://www.fixmybinding.com/collect...diode-genesis-escapade-toe-buckles-black-pair buckles like these.. 
http://www.fixmybinding.com/collections/toe-tongues/products/replacement-dt-burton-toe-tongues-pair
and straps like these. make sure they're corresponding though. not sure if the buckles are the right year. and I'm assuming you want toe buckles/straps since they're smaller right? if you want the bigger ankle buckles lmk.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

I think there is a reason that ratchets are on snowboard bindings and not skiers boots. Skiers crank them WAY tighter. Now if its mostly the ladders taking the abuse it may not be a big deal. They are cheap and easier to replace. But I'm not sure the ratchets themselves won't start to show the wear and tear. However maybe you are one of the people who don't really crank super tight.


----------



## Cocximus (Oct 10, 2016)

jae said:


> burton doubletake ratchets for me.
> 
> edit: since you're a dirty dirty skier, you probably don't know what I'm talking about, so I'll make it easier for you since I'm not like lindsey vonn
> 
> and straps like these. make sure they're corresponding though. not sure if the buckles are the right year. and I'm assuming you want toe buckles/straps since they're smaller right? if you want the bigger ankle buckles lmk.


I looked at those but the wide ankle straps are molded in the tongue. The toe ones you posted are pretty narrow, can they be stronger than a full size regular buckle?



f00bar said:


> I think there is a reason that ratchets are on snowboard bindings and not skiers boots. Skiers crank them WAY tighter. Now if its mostly the ladders taking the abuse it may not be a big deal. They are cheap and easier to replace. But I'm not sure the ratchets themselves won't start to show the wear and tear. However maybe you are one of the people who don't really crank super tight.


I like my boots pretty tight, but touring boots are far from being as stiff as an alpine boot.


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

yeah, the ankle one is integrated. for the ankle... it's a little tougher. I'd still go with the burton buckle/ladder (pre 2015) combo as they're the easiest to find. Now makes a pretty solid ankle buckle, but no idea where to find that. I don't like union buckles(they have a protruding nob that makes it easier to unbuckle), but you can try those out too. I think flux/ride make solid buckles, but no idea where to procure. 
@Nivek would be a lot more helpful on this.


----------



## Alonzo (Dec 30, 2015)

I would suggest you go to a good snowboard shop and ask to see what they have for buckles and ladders. Any halfway decent shop should have a bunch of spare parts kicking around. Check out your options and make a choice from there.

I have to second Burton's double-take ratchets and ladders, though; they are the tits. I am a big fan of Union's magnesium ratchets as well.

Good luck.


----------



## Cocximus (Oct 10, 2016)

Are all union buckles magnesium? Magnesium buckles would ease my acceptance in the touring circles with tainted boots.

I went to a few shops to see what they have and out of everything I saw burton buckles(non doubletake) were my favorite. They have long leverage and I liked their release mechanism.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

Rome. Burton is a solid option though as youll find them everywhere.


----------



## Cocximus (Oct 10, 2016)

Do most burton bindings like "burton custom" have the same toe and ankle buckle or is the toe buckle smaller?


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

Cocximus said:


> Do most burton bindings like "burton custom" have the same toe and ankle buckle or is the toe buckle smaller?


toe is smaller


----------



## Cocximus (Oct 10, 2016)

I tried the burton buckles on my boots and they slipped very early. I tried union buckles and they are perfect. The tighten easily, release nicely and are way lighter compared to the burtons. Comparing all the buckles I tried it looks like some buckles have a gap between the handle teeth and the base plate. The ones wit ha gap splip. Burtons have this gap. Unions are flush with the metal plate and move up to allow the ladder to go in. This puts a lot more pressure on the strap. Even a cheap plastic no name buckle without that gap tightens better than a burton.


----------

